# Roboti >  Baltic robot Sumo

## Andrejs

Pēc 3 dienām  Klaipēdā būs Sumo robotu sacensības.
http://www.balticrobotsumo.org/
Ja kāds taisās braukt un ir ar mieru drusku atbalstīt degvielai  ::   droši rakstiet.
Andrejs

----------


## Delfins

Freestyle liekas interesantākais  ::   tur nekādu ierobežojumu - uztaisi transformeru uz 50kg lai tas visus pretiniekus samīca

----------


## Andrejs

> nekādu ierobežojumu - uztaisi transformeru uz 50kg lai tas visus pretiniekus samīca


 Esi uzmanīgāks  ::  ! Sumo ir 3kg un 500g klases. Frīstails ir vairāk priekš "izrādīšanās"
Bet ja tāds Tev ir kaut kur nomētājies - droši velc ārā un brauc  ::   ::   ::  .

Vai no forumistiem kāds piedalīsies?

----------


## kabis

Es piedalos, mans robots ir ROB-1.

----------


## kabis

3kg sumo deathmatch video no Baltic Robot Sumo 2009 Klaipeda
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCwK8Bzl1Kk

----------

